# Office Mac 2011 accès fichiers NAS



## Phabi (2 Février 2014)

Bonjour, 

Après un grand nombre de recherche j'ai trouvé une solution relative au problème d'ouverture des fichiers offices (xls, xlsx, doc, docx, ...) situés sur un serveur de fichiers NAS type Synology, QNAP, etc ... avec les applications du pack office mac 2011.

Problème : 
Lorsque l'on tente d'ouvrir un fichier en cliquant sur son nom à partir du disque NAS l'application office concernée (Excel, Word, ou encore Powerpoint) indique une erreur avec un chemin introuvable.

Solution : 
Monter le disque en CIFS et non pas en AFP

Ps : ma configuration = iMac MAC OS X Mavericks

Si vos disques sont déjà montés éjectez les à partir du finder, supprimer les préférences serveurs dans Aller. Puis redémarrer votre système.
Ensuite Connecter vous au serveur par la commande CIFS://adresse du serveur

Voili voilou.

Bian cordialement.


----------



## r e m y (2 Février 2014)

Bon à savoir merci (car j'ai le même problème quand je veux ouvrir un doc Office sur un autre Mac du réseau local)


----------



## Phabi (2 Février 2014)

Par défaut le disque réseau est monté en AFP (SMB2) par Mavericks.
Office n'aime pas le SMB2 !


----------



## aurique (2 Février 2014)

Tiens, j'ai pas ce problème avec mon Syno et les fichiers Office mais l'astuce est bonne à prendre ! Merci 

Pour info, le SMB2 n'est pas de l'AFP, c'est un protocole Windows que Apple a décidé d'utiliser par défaut depuis Maverick. L'AFP existe depuis Mac 6 ou 7 (ma mémoire n'est plus ce qu'elle était !!)


----------



## Aliboron (2 Février 2014)

Ça doit être encore une des joyeusetés introduites par Mavericks alors. Personnellement, aucun souci pour ouvrir un fichier .xls, .xlsx, .doc, etc. depuis le NAS Synology en AFP chez moi (Office 2011 en 14.3.9 et Mac OS X 10.6.8)...


----------

